# Peavey triple x cab worth getting?



## akguitarmaster (Jun 18, 2010)

So i play a Peavey 6505 head and am using a line 6 cab ( not that great ). i found a triple x cab for 360 and was wondering if i should go for it or wait and just save for a marshall 1960b.


----------



## poopyalligator (Jun 18, 2010)

I would go for the marshall personally. I have one of those and they are pretty good and durable. My friend has a xxx cab that i plug my 6505+ into and it sounds good, but i think the marshall sounds a little more full. Plus 1960B you can usually find used on craigslist really easily and pick them up for about 350-400


----------



## Razzy (Jun 18, 2010)

The Triple X cabs from what I've seen, have been built very well. Do you know what kind of speakers are in it?


----------



## TMM (Jun 18, 2010)

IMO, no, not worth it. I had one a while ago, and it sounded pretty lifeless next to some other pretty common cabs (like the 1960B, and even the 5150 412). Well constructed, but the speakers aren't great, at least not for any tones I've ever aimed for.


----------



## akguitarmaster (Jun 18, 2010)

alright. thanks guys i think ill just stay away from getting it.


----------



## wlfers (Jun 19, 2010)

Hey wait a second

I've A/B'd the xxx cab and the 1960 and I preferred the articulation of the xxx over what sounded to me as dampened range of the Marshall. This completely works for my sound, so it definitely is up to you depending on what you need. The marshall does sound "smoother" but that is of no issue to me as I use two preamps and switch between my articulate sound and my silkier sound.

360 is definitely a bit pricey, I picked up mine locally with a new set of casters for 250. Try it out if you can!


----------



## budda (Jun 19, 2010)

I've had my XXX cab for 4 years or so, with swapped speakers for 3. I had 2 of these cabs, and A/B'd them - not a huge difference in the room (loaded basement) with the speaker swap, but it was an improvement.

I'd get it, offer $300.


----------



## Triple7 (Jun 19, 2010)

My old setup was a 6505+ into a xxx 4x12 slant. I thought it sounded good, too bad you don't live closer, I would sell my cab for $300.


----------



## christpuncher66 (Jun 22, 2010)

dont get it. i had one for years and wondered why my tone was trebly and harsh. the stock sheffields suck. the build was pretty sturdy though. marshall cabs sound much better.


----------



## akguitarmaster (Jun 23, 2010)

ive def. decided to just save and get a vader 4x12. i think that cab looks amazing and everyone says really good things about it. and its about the same price as a new marshall 1960b


----------



## coldandhomeless (Jun 23, 2010)

i would save my money for a JSX cab (it has an xlr out) so u would never need to mic it


----------



## akguitarmaster (Jun 23, 2010)

one of the other guitarist in my band has a jsx and it's nice but i wana give this vader cab a try. im like 99% sure i want a vader now.


----------



## drenzium (Jun 23, 2010)

akguitarmaster said:


> one of the other guitarist in my band has a jsx and it's nice but i wana give this vader cab a try. im like 99% sure i want a vader now.



vader is a solid choice. but see if it is at all possible to try one before pulling the trigger. just in case you dont like the voicing of its speakers. they're a bit different than your average cab.


----------



## akguitarmaster (Jun 27, 2010)

So yesterday at practice on of the bands that practices near us broke up and canceled their practice unit and helping getting their gear out they had a 1960a cab that belongs to a guitarist they had tried out but has not been their to pick it up in weeks so they gave me his cab for free. So i just scored a 800 dollar cab. Fucking WIN!!!


----------



## budda (Jun 27, 2010)

No, you just got given a cab that isn't yours.. it's kind of like stealing.


----------



## akguitarmaster (Jun 27, 2010)

budda said:


> No, you just got given a cab that isn't yours.. it's kind of like stealing.



id give it back if he ever asks them for it. lets just say im borrowing it without him knowing.


----------



## drenzium (Jun 27, 2010)

akguitarmaster said:


> id give it back if he ever asks them for it. lets just say im borrowing it without him knowing.



spin it however you want, it's not yours and you're a thief. go broadcast your bullshit at another forum, dont bring down the quality of this one.


----------



## blister7321 (Jun 27, 2010)

this is not the usuall drama here take it to the esp forum lol
OP why in fucks sake did you take it no matter how desperate for a cab you were it didnt belong to the person who gave it to ya,
should have been a stop sign somewere in your mind you should find out who he is and actually take it back to him he may miss it 
and as for you go to samash or > guitarcenter and get something used from them for under 300


----------



## akguitarmaster (Jun 27, 2010)

i asked the guys that gave me the cab who the guitarist it belongs to was and to find out that i actually played guitar with the owner before and im friends with him on facebook. so i sent him a message telling him the situation and he said that he didnt mind me using it and that the next time he is in town he is gona call me and come pick it up. so ive fixed this problem so stop calling me a thief. i know i shouldn't of taken it in the first place.


----------



## budda (Jun 27, 2010)

Good to hear you let the owner know, but for next time just don't take it, tell them to return it.


----------



## drenzium (Jun 28, 2010)

budda said:


> Good to hear you let the owner know, but for next time just don't take it, tell them to return it.


----------



## coldandhomeless (Jul 4, 2010)

hmmm... i left some gear at a dudes house in minnesota, and dude went to jail before i got it back... about 2000 dollars worth of shit and i wish i could get it back...bummer


----------



## budda (Jul 4, 2010)

you sure he went to jail?


----------



## Sepultorture (Jul 5, 2010)

i also think the JSX cab is the best bet for peavey, great tone and options

if you had more cash though, going out and trying out different cabs would be a better bet


----------

